# Operation GEMA - Statement von Anonymous



## Aufpassen (18. Juni 2011)

Anonymous hat gestern die Operation GEMA gestartet.

Zum Start der Operation haben sie ein Statement zur GEMA veröffentlicht & erwarten von der GEMA eine Antwort. 
Wenn innerhalb einer von Anonymous gesetzten Frist keine Antwort der GEMA kommt, sehen sich (Anonymous) gezwungen weitere Maßnahmen einzuleiten.

Statement zur Gema - Anonymous





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-qFLX26-O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Quellen:

irc.anonops.li (#OpGEMA) - AnonIRC
AnonPad: GUY1V2B3WV - AnonPAD OpGEMA


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2011)

Super!

Wird zeit, dass die mal jemand zurecht weist!
Mich wundert es, dass das Video noch nicht still und leise wieder von Youtube verschwunden ist^^


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

Gute Aktion!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2011)

So langsam übertreiben diese selbsternannten Rächer der entnervten es echt! Wenn ihr Künstler wärt, würdet ihr es dann gut finden, wenn auf kommeziellen Veranstalltungen euer geistiges Eigentum wiedergegeben wird oder vervielfältigt wird und ihr dafür keinen müden Cent seht?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Juni 2011)

Anonymous muß weg, so kann das auch nicht weiter gehen


----------



## Resax (18. Juni 2011)

langsam geht es wirklich zuweit.
Was glauben sie eigtlich wer sie sind


----------



## evosociety (18. Juni 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> langsam geht es wirklich zuweit.
> Was glauben sie eigtlich wer sie sind


 
Der angepisste Teil des Internets.... sie sind jeder und keiner zugleich. 

Anonymous ist eine Ideologie, keine Gruppierung oder Person.


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

Oh Gott diese möchtegern Robin Hood Kiddys sollen sich n anderes Hobby suchen


----------



## Cola_Colin (18. Juni 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass das Video noch nicht still und leise wieder von Youtube verschwunden ist^^



Wird sicher gesperrt, wegen der Musik im Hintergrund 

Ist imho eine der besseren Aktionen der letzten Zeit, die Gema fordert ja wirklich deutlich zu viel und ärgert damit ja inzwischen sogar die Plattenlabels, Druck von allen Seiten ist da doch wünschenswert.

Es gibt einfach so ein paar Organisationen, bei denen Freue ich mich immer, wenn sie von irgendwem attackiert werden...
Gema, GEZ, etc...
Alles Raubritter.



> So langsam übertreiben diese selbsternannten Rächer der entnervten es echt! Wenn ihr Künstler wärt, würdet ihr es dann gut finden, wenn auf kommeziellen Veranstalltungen euer geistiges Eigentum wiedergegeben wird oder vervielfältigt wird und ihr dafür keinen müden Cent seht?


Na mach mal halblang, in anderen Ländern funktioniert das doch auch, da zahlt Youtube pro Video eben ein wenig an die entsprechenden Organisationen, nur hier bei uns will die Gema übertrieben viel Geld haben.
Das endet dann damit, dass man in den offiziellen Kanälen von Künstlern, die ihre eigene Musik hochladen, als Werbung, wie Anonymous auch richtig beschrieben hat, die Videos gesperrt sind.


----------



## cid-baba (18. Juni 2011)

die GEMA mag inzwischen ein realitätsferner Dinosaurier sein, der dringend grundlegend reformiert gehört - aber: HALLO? Wo leben wir eigentlich? Wer gibt diesen Idioten das recht, hier Gewalt (!) auszuüben? Wir leben in einem Rechsstaat und haben ein Gewaltmonopol! Wenn den Typen die GEMA nicht passt, sollen sie anders wählen, oder einer Partei beitreten (oder notfalls eine gründen, wenn sie sich in keiner vertreten finden). Aber damit erreichen sie garnichts - die GEMA wird nicht zum handeln gezwungen, sondern bekommt sogar noch Argumentationsfutter...

Anonymus is ne Vereinigung kleinkrimineller Deppen!


----------



## Der alte Fritz (18. Juni 2011)

Finde ich gut, geistiges Eigentum gehört abgeschafft


----------



## ThorMaer (18. Juni 2011)

Bitte Bitte, GEMA und vorallem GEZ hacken und alle Infrastruktur zerstören.

Ich würde ihnen ewig huldigen.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juni 2011)

Naja es nerv twirklich an wen dransteht das das video in deinem Land nicht verfügbar ist. Naja wofür gibt es Proxys


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte, GEMA und vorallem GEZ hacken und alle Infrastruktur zerstören.
> 
> Ich würde ihnen ewig huldigen.


Anonymous und hacken 
Da könntest du genau so gut nem Frosch sagen er soll Tuba spielen


----------



## Vortox (18. Juni 2011)

@Zotac Was war das mit der Sicherheitsfirma?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2011)

Also irgendwie finde ich, dass ziemlich auf google Rücksicht genommen werden soll!


----------



## ThorMaer (18. Juni 2011)

Nur weil sie manchmal DDos machen heißt das nicht dass sie nicht hacken können.

Die veröffentlichten Kundendaten diverser Seiten haben die Firmen denen sicher auch nicht freiwillig geschickt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2011)

Da hatten sie einmal glück weil die Sicherheitsfirma sich wohl selber so sicher fühlte und sich nicht genug geschützt hat. Ich denke mal, dass die Typen bei der GEMA mal wieder nicht mehr als nen DDos hinbekommen werden.


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2011)

cid-baba schrieb:


> die GEMA mag inzwischen ein realitätsferner Dinosaurier sein, der dringend grundlegend reformiert gehört - aber: HALLO? Wo leben wir eigentlich? Wer gibt diesen Idioten das recht, hier Gewalt (!) auszuüben? Wir leben in einem Rechsstaat und haben ein Gewaltmonopol! Wenn den Typen die GEMA nicht passt, sollen sie anders wählen, oder einer Partei beitreten (oder notfalls eine gründen, wenn sie sich in keiner vertreten finden). Aber damit erreichen sie garnichts - die GEMA wird nicht zum handeln gezwungen, sondern bekommt sogar noch Argumentationsfutter...
> 
> Anonymus is ne Vereinigung kleinkrimineller Deppen!



Also erst einmal, wir leben in einer Demokratie, in einem Rechtsstaat mit Meinungs und Informationsfreiheit!
Dann kann man niemanden als Idioten bezeichnen, von dem niemand weiß wer er ist. 
Gewallt üben sie schon mal gar nicht aus, sie verprügeln niemanden sinnlos und fügen außer finanziellem Schaden an bestimmten stellen auch niemandem Schaden zu.
Das mit dem Wählen ist so ein Problem, es ist im Grunde verdammt egal welche Partei man wählt, am Ende kommt der gleiche Bullshit raus, aber das gehört hier nicht her.
Ob die GEMA was ändert wird die Zeit zeigen, aber ohne Server läuft bei denen auch nichts, also JA! Außerdem bekommt das Thema dann endlich mal Aufmerksamkeit, dass kann schon reichen.

Kleinkriminelle Deppen - so so, Ich sage jetzt besser nicht, was ich von dir Denke...



Resax schrieb:


> langsam geht es wirklich zuweit.
> Was glauben sie eigtlich wer sie sind



Revoluzionäre des Internets.
Und so lange sich nichts ändert werden es von Tag zu Tag mehr...



nfsgame schrieb:


> So langsam übertreiben diese selbsternannten Rächer der entnervten es echt! Wenn ihr Künstler wärt, würdet ihr es dann gut finden, wenn auf kommeziellen Veranstalltungen euer geistiges Eigentum wiedergegeben wird oder vervielfältigt wird und ihr dafür keinen müden Cent seht?



Ich glaube die Künstler stört eher, dass ihre mit viel Geld bezahlte promotion hier zu Lande nicht gezeigt werden kann, weil eine völlig aufgeblähte Organisation das zuverhindern vermag.

Und im Übrigen DDoS ist, wenn es richtig angegangen wird und das kann Anonymous, eine sehr wirkungsvoller Mechanismus um Server und damit deren Firewall zu überlasten, dann kann man einfach durchs offene Hintertürchen dort einmaschieren...


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. Juni 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Wird sicher gesperrt, wegen der Musik im Hintergrund
> 
> Ist imho eine der besseren Aktionen der letzten Zeit, die Gema fordert ja wirklich deutlich zu viel und ärgert damit ja inzwischen sogar die Plattenlabels, Druck von allen Seiten ist da doch wünschenswert.
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig und das geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte, GEMA und vorallem GEZ hacken und alle Infrastruktur zerstören.
> 
> Ich würde ihnen ewig huldigen.


 Zur GEMA will ich nichts sagen, klar nervt das auf YT, aber es geht nunmal um's Geld!
Aber GEZ ist wirklich unten durch 
Diese Methoden...
Außerdem gibt es ja bald für jeden Haushalt eine Steuer, aber diesen bescheidenen Verein gibt es dann immer noch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

Vortox schrieb:


> @Zotac Was war das mit der Sicherheitsfirma?


Selbst ein blindest Huhn findet mal ein Korn 
Warscheinlich ne SQL Injection nach Webanleitung oderso^^



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Nur weil sie manchmal DDos machen heißt das nicht dass sie nicht hacken können.
> 
> Die veröffentlichten Kundendaten diverser Seiten haben die Firmen denen sicher auch nicht freiwillig geschickt.


Solln sie halt beweisen das sie was draufhaben, bis jetzt ist das bild eines Anonymous "aktivisten" das eines h4ck0r Skriptkiddies.

Der GEZ wünsch ich mal richtige hacker am hals


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Alles Raubritter.



ich glaube der passendere Begriff ist Wegelagerer


----------



## rewetuete (18. Juni 2011)

Ich halte zwar nichts von Anonymous, aber die GEMA hat's verdient.


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

Das einzige was ich lächerlich finde sind Reaktionen von irgendwelchen Forenusern die praktisch mit Scheuklappen durchs Leben gehen und Anonymous für lächerlich/dumm/whatever halten. Anonymous weist auf Missstände hin und organisiert eine Form des Online-Protests. Wo ist das Problem? Außer finanziellem Schaden für diejenigen die ihn sowieso verdienen wird von Anonymous nichts angegriffen. Die Leute, die Anonymous für Cyber-Terroristen halten, sind auch die, die voll auf Anti-Terrorgesetze zugunsten "Sicherheit" von Privatpersonen anspringen *hust* oder normale Straßendemonstranten lächerlich finden. Im Ernst, Leute die so denken sollten mal aufwachen.

Im übrigen: Für die ganzen willkürlichen Angriffe auf Spielefirmen und die CIA ist NICHT Anonymous verantwortlich, die immer nur aus Idealen oder politischen Vorstellungen handeln, sondern LulzSec, die "for the lulz", also zum Spaß Server crashen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Juni 2011)

Sicherlich sind gewisse Aktionen eher mit Besorgnis zu sehen und auch ist das Selbsternannte "Rächer"-Kostüm nicht unbedingt als heroisch anzusehen. Doch zeitgleich muss man sagen, ist es ebenso notwendig, einer Kraft ihr Gegenstück hinzustellen, um sie in die Balance zu führen - was ich wiederrum begrüße. Anonymous (ich stelle sie jetzt mal als feste Gruppe dar) hat sich bisher immerhin nicht, wie zeldafan1 schon erkannt hat, wie die Leutchen von LulzSec aufgeführt - daher sollte man es auch nicht allzuscharf verurteilen. Immerhin haben sie schon recht, die GEMA macht hierzulande vieles äußerst schwierig.


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich lächerlich finde sind Reaktionen von irgendwelchen Forenusern die praktisch mit Scheuklappen durchs Leben gehen und Anonymous für lächerlich/dumm/whatever halten. Anonymous weist auf Missstände hin und organisiert eine Form des Online-Protests. Wo ist das Problem? Außer finanziellem Schaden für diejenigen die ihn sowieso verdienen wird von Anonymous nichts angegriffen. Die Leute, die Anonymous für Cyber-Terroristen halten, sind auch die, die voll auf Anti-Terrorgesetze zugunsten "Sicherheit" von Privatpersonen anspringen *hust* oder normale Straßendemonstranten lächerlich finden. Im Ernst, Leute die so denken sollten mal aufwachen.
> 
> Im übrigen: Für die ganzen willkürlichen Angriffe auf Spielefirmen und die CIA ist NICHT Anonymous verantwortlich, die immer nur aus Idealen oder politischen Vorstellungen handeln, sondern LulzSec, die "for the lulz", also zum Spaß Server crashen.


Anonymous weißt auf Missstände hin, aha. Okay. Aber DDoS bringt mal überhaupt garnix. Oder kannst du mich eines besseren belehren?
Da können sie genau so gut steine nehmen und irgendwelche Fensterscheiben einschmeißen. Is ja nur nen Protest wegen Missständen undso. 

Normale Demonstrationen zeichnen sich dadurch aus das man wenigstens den hauch einer chance hat was zu ändern. Die hat Anonymous nicht. 

Lulzsec machts halt weils ihnen spaß macht, die schieben keine heldentaten vor


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Anonymous weißt auf Missstände hin, aha. Okay. Aber DDoS bringt mal überhaupt garnix. Oder kannst du mich eines besseren belehren?
> Da können sie genau so gut steine nehmen und irgendwelche Fensterscheiben einschmeißen. Is ja nur nen Protest wegen Missständen undso.
> 
> Normale Demonstrationen zeichnen sich dadurch aus das man wenigstens den hauch einer chance hat was zu ändern. Die hat Anonymous nicht.
> ...


DDoS ist primär mal eine Form einer Onlineblockade. Eine Demonstration "in der Realität" will von einem möglichst breiten Publikum aufgenommen werden und nutzt dazu und auch die Medien. Was Anonymous macht, ist realen Protest in virtuellen Protest umzuformen. Die DDoS-Attacken machen die Medien auf Anonymous und damit auch zwangsläufig auf die bestehenden Missstände aufmerksam was im selben Effekt resultiert wie realer Protest. 
Und genau in diesem Punkt besteht auch der Unterschied zum "Fensterscheiben einwerfen" (was nun auch wirklich kein noch so radikaler Demonstrant in der Realität tun würde ).

Anonymous impliziert auch keine "Heldentaten". Wenn du das so empfindest, möglicherweise aufgrund der Machart des Videos, dann ist das wohl deine subjektive Wahrnehmung, aber ich habe an keiner Stelle des Videos gehört dass sich Anonymous dessen rühmt.

Wenn dir die scheinbare Willkür und Sinnlosigkeit von LulzSec mehr zusagt als der Aktivismus von Anonymous, dann viel Spaß dabei wenn der Server deines Lieblingsspiels/Website/whatever demnächst lahmliegt.


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juni 2011)

Bitte den Inhalt des Videos nicht übersehen. Die eigentlichen Rechteinhaber diverser Songs möchten Ihre Videos für den User auf Youtube sichtbar haben, gerne auch Werbefinanziert, dieses wird blockiert. In jedem anderen Land geht dieses, in der deutschen Bürokratie nicht. 

Generell stimme ich zu, es kann keine Lösung sein dauerhaft zu rebellieren und den Willen mit Zwang durchzusetzen, dennoch, man sollte nicht vergessen welche macht der User, der Verbraucher heute hat. Diese virtuelle Gewalt die in den letzten Wochen überhand nimmt kann nicht die Lösung sein, dennoch muss ja immer erst was pasieren bevor sich was ändert. Veränderung durch Aufstand, wird nicht auf Fehler hingewiesen kann sich nichts ändern.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Aktion garnicht so schlecht und wenn er seinen Spaß dabei hat ^^
Die meisten Videos die ich schauen will sind auch nich verfügbar. Deshalb gute Aktion !!!


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Bitte den Inhalt des Videos nicht übersehen. Die eigentlichen Rechteinhaber diverser Songs möchten Ihre Videos für den User auf Youtube sichtbar haben, gerne auch Werbefinanziert, dieses wird blockiert. In jedem anderen Land geht dieses, in der deutschen Bürokratie nicht.


/sign



Xion4 schrieb:


> Generell stimme ich zu, es kann keine Lösung sein dauerhaft zu rebellieren und den Willen mit Zwang durchzusetzen, dennoch, man sollte nicht vergessen welche macht der User, der Verbraucher heute hat. Diese virtuelle Gewalt die in den letzten Wochen überhand nimmt kann nicht die Lösung sein, dennoch muss ja immer erst was pasieren bevor sich was ändert. Veränderung durch Aufstand, wird nicht auf Fehler hingewiesen kann sich nichts ändern.


 Hier kann ich nicht zustimmen - viele Forenuser reden von "Gewalt" oder "virtueller Gewalt". Inwiefern ist diese denn hier zu erkennen? Ich sehe keine verletzten Menschen oder überhaupt Lebewesen! Ich sehe lediglich ein paar Server, die aus Idealen (Anonymous) oder ohne Grund (LulzSec) per DDoS heruntergefahren wurden. Das sind keine Terroristen. Das eine ist eine mehr oder weniger politische Gruppe die sich für ein Ziel engagiert, das andere ein paar Leute die Spaß auf kosten anderer haben wollen.


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

Okey jetzt mal an alle Anon-Hater !
Was zum Teufel meint ihr eigentlich wer ihr seid, dass ihr einfach mal so vollkommen UNBEKANNTE Leute beliedigen und in den Wind stellt ?! Bei euch ticks wohl nicht ganz richtig ! Und jetzt rede ich mal Klartext, falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt, die Regierung plant schon seid sehr sehr langem viele Dinge bezüglich des I-Nets, (Sperrung/Kostenpflichtiger Zugriff/Zensur/Datenspeicherung) und dabei kommen noch solcher Firmen wie GEMA und unterstützen sie dabei. 

Wir können nur froh sein und davon profitieren das es eine Gemeinschaft wie Anon überhaupt gibt, ansonsten sitzt ihr in max. 1 Jahr und schaut dumpf in die Röhre wo drinnen steht "Dieser Inhalt wurde gelöscht/blockiert". 

Und nur damit das klar ist: Das Internet gehört niemandem, es ist für jeden Menschen auf der Welt frei und keiner darf dort etwas so streng zensieren wie die Gema es zurzeit tut !


----------



## cid-baba (18. Juni 2011)

auch finanzieller schaden ist ne form von gewalt


----------



## Quake2008 (18. Juni 2011)

cid-baba schrieb:


> die GEMA mag inzwischen ein realitätsferner Dinosaurier sein, der dringend grundlegend reformiert gehört - aber: HALLO? Wo leben wir eigentlich? Wer gibt diesen Idioten das recht, hier Gewalt (!) auszuüben? Wir leben in einem Rechsstaat und haben ein Gewaltmonopol! Wenn den Typen die GEMA nicht passt, sollen sie anders wählen, oder einer Partei beitreten (oder notfalls eine gründen, wenn sie sich in keiner vertreten finden). Aber damit erreichen sie garnichts - die GEMA wird nicht zum handeln gezwungen, sondern bekommt sogar noch Argumentationsfutter...
> 
> Anonymus is ne Vereinigung kleinkrimineller Deppen!


 
Solche Aktionen gibt es nur weil keiner es sonst tut. Diese Unternehmen wie GEZ, GEMA haben es geschafft scheinbar legal sich selbst zu Finanzieren durch unsere Gelder. Wir können dagegen gesetzlich nichts machen. Die deutschen nehmen es einfach hin und fangen an falsch zu Argumentieren. Die öffentlichen Rechtlichen z.B liefern schon lange nicht mehr das was der Staatsvertrag vorschreibt, sie meinen mit den Privaten konkurieren zu müssen um Marktanteile zu erhalten/bekommen, sie geben unnötig Geld aus und erhöhen die Gebühren wie sie Lustig sind. Auch die Gez gebühren sind Steinzeit und dort hin sollte man sie befördern. 

Gema: Viele Künstler verkaufen/Vertreiben sich selbst über Plattformen wie z.B Youtube. Firmen wie Gema verlieren somit Ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ein grosser Teil der Einnahmen gehen bestimmt für die Verwaltung drauf, selbst das sollte nicht im Interesse des Künstlers sein. Wenn jemand meinen Song auflegt macht er doch die beste und günstigste Werbung für mich wieso sollte man sowas unterbieten.

Außerdem hat in einem Rechtsstaat wie Deutschland nur der jenige wirklich Recht der auch Geld hat, öfters schon beobachtet. Ich finde es gut das es Menschen gibt, die denen da oben mitteilen das die Organe/Staatsapparate 
da sind für uns und nicht gegen uns.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Okey jetzt mal an alle Anon-Hater !
> Was zum Teufel meint ihr eigentlich wer ihr seid, dass ihr einfach mal so vollkommen UNBEKANNTE Leute beliedigen und in den Wind stellt ?! Bei euch ticks wohl nicht ganz richtig ! Und jetzt rede ich mal Klartext, falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt, die Regierung plant schon seid sehr sehr langem viele Dinge bezüglich des I-Nets, (Sperrung/Kostenpflichtiger Zugriff/Zensur/Datenspeicherung) und dabei kommen noch solcher Firmen wie GEMA und unterstützen sie dabei.
> 
> Wir können nur froh sein und davon profitieren das es eine Gemeinschaft wie Anon überhaupt gibt, ansonsten sitzt ihr in max. 1 Jahr und schaut dumpf in die Röhre wo drinnen steht "Dieser Inhalt wurde gelöscht/blockiert".
> ...


 Warum darf man keine Unbekannten beleidigen?
Ich mag generell keine Vergewaltiger, ob das jetzt der Bundeskanzler, du oder mein Bruder ist.(OHNE JEMANDEN ETWAS ZU UNTERSTELLEN!! Nur Beispiel...)
Ich meine, wenn du UNBEKANNTE schon so groß schreibst. BTW, Anonymous = "UNBEKANNTE Leute" Muhaha secret Wortwitz!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

cid-baba schrieb:


> auch finanzieller schaden ist ne form von gewalt


Das wäre mir neu. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter den Begriff Gewalt (von althochdeutsch waltan – stark sein, beherrschen) fallen Handlungen, Vorgänge und Szenarien, in denen bzw. durch die auf Menschen, Tiere oder Gegenstände beeinflussend, verändernd und/oder schädigend eingewirkt wird. Gemeint ist das Vermögen zur Durchführung einer Handlung, die den inneren bzw. wesentlichen Kern einer Angelegenheit oder Struktur (be)trifft.


Das ist die Definition von Gewalt auf Wikipedia. Soll ein finanzieller Schaden also eine Handlung sein, bei der auf Menschen, Tiere oder Gegenstände schädigend eingewirkt wird? Der Schaden ist ja noch nicht einmal real, sondern bei der heutigen Situation des gesamten Finanzmarkts sowieso nur auf einem Blatt Papier zu sehen. 

Ich kann es in keiner Weise nachvollziehen dass mit dem Wort "Gewalt" (Internet-)Aktionismus und Schlägereien auf eine Stufe gestellt werden. Das ist ein Trick von Regierungen und Staaten, dem man auch in einer (mehr oder weniger vorhandenen) Demokratie keine Chance lassen sollte.



			
				fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum darf man keine Unbekannten beleidigen?
> Ich mag generell keine Vergewaltiger, ob das jetzt der Bundeskanzler, du oder mein Bruder ist.(OHNE JEMANDEN ETWAS ZU UNTERSTELLEN!! Nur Beispiel...)
> Ich meine, wenn du UNBEKANNTE schon so groß schreibst. BTW, Anonymous = "UNBEKANNTE Leute" Muhaha secret Wortwitz!


Weil sie dich nicht schädigen oder angreifen und weil es lächerlich ist sie mit Vergewaltigern zu vergleichen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Und nur damit das klar ist: Das Internet gehört niemandem, es ist für jeden Menschen auf der Welt frei und keiner darf dort etwas so streng zensieren wie die Gema es zurzeit tut !


 
Deswegen ist es noch lange kein rechtsfreier Raum, egal, von welcher Seite es kommt!


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2011)

cid-baba schrieb:


> auch finanzieller schaden ist ne form von gewalt


 
Gewalt an der Geldbörse einiger überbezahlter Manager, die zum abnehmen gezwungen wird?

Mal im ernst: die meisten Leute sind sich ihrer viel zu bequem/zu schade um etwas ändern zu wollen, dass sind dann aber meistens auch die, die als erste und am lautesten "Hilfe" schreien wenns dicke kommt!

DDoS ist bei profit orientierte Unternehmen die auf ihre Server angewiesen sind, und das ist letztlich auch die GEMA, sehr effektiv! Ohne Server läufts halt nicht.
Und wo zur hölle nehmt ihr her, dass es "nur" DDoS-"Angriffe" sein werden?


----------



## Weichkeks (18. Juni 2011)

Kommt mal runter 

Wenn eine Gewerkschaft einen Betrieb bestreikt, dann ist dieser auch "Offline" also finde Ich so ein paar harmlose DDos Attacken wo NUR eine Webstie lahmgelegt wird nicht weiter nennenswert besonders nicht von GEMA und GVU und co.
Wenn jedoch Daten von Server abgegriffen werden und Verkauft werden dann sollte man sich langsam anfangen sorgen zu machen, ist das bis JETZT passiert? Ein paar Datensätze wurden als Beweis veröffentlicht, jedoch keine unberechtigten zugriffe von den Bankonten der PS3 User? Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine derartige Nachricht gelesen und ich verfolge das ganze hier mit Interesse. Die meisten Hack attacken sollen doch nur beweisen wie einfach es doch anscheinend geht. Das ist moderne Demonstration in meinen Augen. Seht euch Griechenland an dort gehen die Menschen auf die Straße wenn auch aus anderen Gründen hier wird halt ein bissel humbuck mit etwas Hardware betrieben.


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es noch lange kein rechtsfreier Raum, egal, von welcher Seite es kommt!


Das hat, soweit ich das ersehen kann, auch niemand hier behauptet oder? Die Diskussion ging darum, ob die GEMA in ihrer jetzigen Form weiter Videos auf YouTube und Co. unwirtschaftlich für Künstler und Video-Portale machen sollte, oder nicht.
Ob das Internet gesetz- und rechtsfrei ist, ist eine spannende Frage, von der allerdings nicht die Rede war


----------



## Quake2008 (18. Juni 2011)

Anonymous weißt auf Missstände hin, aha. Okay. Aber DDoS bringt mal überhaupt garnix. Oder kannst du mich eines besseren belehren?
Da können sie genau so gut steine nehmen und irgendwelche Fensterscheiben einschmeißen. Is ja nur nen Protest wegen Missständen undso. 

*ES WIRD DOCH VON DEN TATEN BERICHTET ALSO HAT ES DEN ZWECK ERFÜLLT.
*

Normale Demonstrationen zeichnen sich dadurch aus das man wenigstens den hauch einer chance hat was zu ändern. Die hat Anonymous nicht. 

*Die Demos die du ansprichst wo 10 Mann durch die Strassen gehen um am nächsten Tag schon vergessen zu werden Anonymous bleibt im Kopf der Menschen. Anonymous ist ein wichtiger Hinweis darauf das nicht alles Rund läuft und hätte ich die Chance ich würde bei den Jungs mitmachen. Weil ich nicht mit einer Rosaroten Brille durchs Leben gehe und hoffe das Irgend wann jemand die Missstände richten wird denn das wird nicht passieren.     *


Lulzsec machts halt weils ihnen spaß macht, die schieben keine heldentaten vor

*Und genau diese machenschaften müssen bestraft werden. Oder ist das die legitimation , weil Lulzsec es aus Spass macht und somit nichts bewirken wird bzw will und du wir uns keine Gedanken machen müssen etwas zu ändern. *

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dasak1 (18. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So langsam übertreiben diese selbsternannten Rächer der entnervten es echt! Wenn ihr Künstler wärt, würdet ihr es dann gut finden, wenn auf kommeziellen Veranstalltungen euer geistiges Eigentum wiedergegeben wird oder vervielfältigt wird und ihr dafür keinen müden Cent seht?


 

seltsam das die urheber die, deren eigentum angeblich "wiederrechtlich" auf youtube gestellt wird, gegen die gema rebellieren.

Wegen Youtube: Musikbosse kritisieren die Gema - Golem.de
Streit mit der Gema: Plattenbosse*rebellieren gegen YouTube-Blockade - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


bevor man sich als moderator zu irgendwelchen themen mit einer verfaelschten meinung aeussert, sollte man sich erst einmal genau ueber die hindergruende informieren.




nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hatten sie einmal glück weil die Sicherheitsfirma sich wohl selber so sicher fühlte und sich nicht genug geschützt hat. Ich denke mal, dass die Typen bei der GEMA mal wieder nicht mehr als nen DDos hinbekommen werden.


 

genau, im gegenzug klappt es aber bei unternehmen wie amazon, paypal, visa und mastercard.

/facepalm



zu guter letzt moechte ich zotac (mit sonderzeichen!) gruessen, dessen beitraege ich mindestens genau so belustigend fand wie die von eurem supermod hier.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen was da noch rauskommt.
Irgendwie bezweifle ich eine positive Wirkung der Aktion.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> *ES WIRD DOCH VON DEN TATEN BERICHTET ALSO HAT ES DEN ZWECK ERFÜLLT.
> *


Achso, ohne die wüsste keiner was grad abgeht... aha





> *Die Demos die du ansprichst wo 10 Mann durch die Strassen gehen um am nächsten Tag schon vergessen zu werden Anonymous bleibt im Kopf der Menschen. Anonymous ist ein wichtiger Hinweis darauf das nicht alles Rund läuft und hätte ich die Chance ich würde bei den Jungs mitmachen. Weil ich nicht mit einer Rosaroten Brille durchs Leben gehe und hoffe das Irgend wann jemand die Missstände richten wird denn das wird nicht passieren.     *


Ähhm, nicht?! Wir sind das Volk, sagt dir das was? Wer das vergessen hat dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.





> *Und genau diese machenschaften müssen bestraft werden. Oder ist das die legitimation , weil Lulzsec es aus Spass macht und somit nichts bewirken wird bzw will und du wir uns keine Gedanken machen müssen etwas zu ändern. *


Ach, und was Anonymous macht ist besser!?
Was Anonymous macht ist genau so eine Straftat. Ich will LulzSec jetzt nicht schön reden, aber besser ist dieser ganze Anonymous Kinderkram auch nicht. 
Die möchtegern Weltverbesserer gehören genau so bestraft wie hacker aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juni 2011)

Find solche Aktionen von Anonymous trotzdem besser als die von lulzsec.
Auch wenn beide ne straftat sind und gerichtet gehören.
Trotzdem nicht mit der gleichen Strafe. Als völlig überzogenes und unbrauchbares Beispiel: Ein Einbrecher der nichts stiehlt wird auch anders bestraft als einer der stiehlt und jemand verletzt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mir nich helfen, aber manchmal kommt mir Lulzsec wie eine Falseflag-Operation der Amis vor, quasi die Internet-Al-Kaida.
Wärend Anon zumeist große Konzerne/staatliche Insitutionen attackiert und immerhin einen Grund dafür hat, holzt Lulzsec einfach einmal quer durchs Internet: Spieleherrsteller etc. etc.


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Achso, ohne die wüsste keiner was grad abgeht... aha


Falls du es bemerkt hast, ist ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung nicht in der Lage Missstände zu sehen, auch wenn sie ihnen nackt mit einem Zylinder auf dem Kopf rumtanzen. Insofern hat Quake damit recht, das Ziel ist wahrgenommen zu werden, und das funktioniert wie man an deinem Beispiel merkt außerordentlich gut.



zøtac schrieb:


> Ähhm, nicht?! Wir sind das Volk, sagt dir das was? Wer das vergessen hat dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


Wieder etwas, das überhaupt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hatte. Anonymous ist das "Cyberequivalent" zu richtigen Demonstrationen, allerdings mit dem Vorteil, dass sie schon mit viel weniger Leuten effektiv sein können. Was haben bitte die Demonstrationen in der DDR in ganz anderen Größenordnungen mit "normalen Demonstrationen" zu tun. Der Begriff "normal" deutet ja nicht gerade auf historische Sachverhalte wie damals hin.




zøtac schrieb:


> Ach, und was Anonymous macht ist besser!?
> Was Anonymous macht ist genau so eine Straftat. Ich will LulzSec jetzt nicht schön reden, aber besser ist dieser ganze Anonymous Kinderkram auch nicht.
> Die möchtegern Weltverbesserer gehören genau so bestraft wie hacker aus Leidenschaft.


Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, wesentlich übertrieben. Man kann auch jeden noch so banalen Vorfall kriminalisieren. Was Anonymous macht sind Server lahmlegen, per virtuellem Sitzstreik. Das als Straftat zu bezeichnen ist genauso überzogen wie es Gewalt zu nennen. Und selbst wenn es irgendwelche Gerichte als Straftat bezeichnen würden, so sind diese dennoch ein staatliches Instrument und daher von Beginn an Anonymous eher abgeneigt.

Wie auch immer, ich fände es nett wenn du auch meine Beiträge kommentieren würdest. Siehe eine/zwei Seiten vorher, auf denen ich dir Antwort gegeben habe.


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

Kleines UPDATE:

GEMA.de ist Down - Dank Anonymous!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/160345-website-der-gema-ist-down.html


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

ne Verlinkung in deinen Momentanen Post wär auch nicht schlecht ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/160345-website-der-gema-ist-down.html


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

Danke PCuner für den Hinweis! 
Post wurde bearbeitet!


----------

